# Nikon D5100 Settings for HDR



## marktobin (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello folks.. 

I have a D5100 (Nikon), which I plan to use for my HDR photography. I just want to point out that I will not be using the built-in HDR feature by Nikon, so whatever I do has to be manual. 

I read several blogs about the best settings for HDR shots in a D5100, and, needless to say, I'm confused as heck. Has someone been able to put together a simple step-by-step on the fundamental settings one should have in a D5100 for taking HDR shots? If so, can you please share them with me... much appreciated!! 

MT


----------



## weags77 (Jan 6, 2014)

marktobin said:


> Hello folks..
> 
> I have a D5100 (Nikon), which I plan to use for my HDR photography. I just want to point out that I will not be using the built-in HDR feature by Nikon, so whatever I do has to be manual.
> 
> ...



Shoot in RAW, on a tripod, take as many shots needed of differing exposure usually by increments of 1 or 2, to get full dynamic range of scene. Process them in chosen software. Edit and done. 

There is not necessarily any "HDR settings" you can set in your camera, especially if you choose not to use HDR built in HDR setting in the camera.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 6, 2014)

the bracketing feature of the D5100 will come in handy.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 6, 2014)

Shooting HDR's is really simple.  All you do is set the camera up on a tripod, choose the bracketing option in your on-screen info menu, and take your three exposures.  I found this video below which explains it using the camera itself.  Also, to reduce camera shake, you can use a few second self timer, or use a cable-release/wireless remote.  Do you have software for making an HDR?








Best,
Jake


----------



## CaboWabo (Jan 6, 2014)

Here is a good guide to use  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/hdr-discussions/285190-beginner-s-guide-hdr.html


----------



## marktobin (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks, everyone, for the awesome responses. One quick question. If I use Nikon's auto-bracketing feature, I don't have to manually adjust the Aperture, Shutter speed, and ISO settings, correct?


----------



## weags77 (Jan 6, 2014)

marktobin said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the awesome responses. One quick question. If I use Nikon's auto-bracketing feature, I don't have to manually adjust the Aperture, Shutter speed, and ISO settings, correct?



you will still be able to chose your exposure settings like you would in manual. It would take 3 shots at different exposures automatically which would save you from having to adjust it yourself once the initial exposure is set.

you can usually set it for 1 or 2 stop differences which should be plenty in most cases.


----------



## marktobin (Jan 7, 2014)

http://imageshack.com/a/img824/2839/8zgq.jpg

Taking all of your inputs, I took my first shot. I'm sure there is much to improve in this picture, but I feel excited about the possibilities. What could I have done better here? (I'm using photomatix)...


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 7, 2014)

marktobin said:


> http://imageshack.com/a/img824/2839/8zgq.jpg
> 
> Taking all of your inputs, I took my first shot. I'm sure there is much to improve in this picture, but I feel excited about the possibilities. What could I have done better here? (I'm using photomatix)...



The first and biggest issue I see is the lack of detail in the fire-- the whole point of HDR is to allow for detail in both the highlights and the shadows. This image doesn't quite do that. How far apart were the images? 1EV?

Jake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weags77 (Jan 7, 2014)

marktobin said:


> http://imageshack.com/a/img824/2839/8zgq.jpg
> 
> Taking all of your inputs, I took my first shot. I'm sure there is much to improve in this picture, but I feel excited about the possibilities. What could I have done better here? (I'm using photomatix)...



Way too much noise as well from what I can see. What were your ISO settings ?


----------



## marktobin (Jan 7, 2014)

weags77 said:


> marktobin said:
> 
> 
> > http://imageshack.com/a/img824/2839/8zgq.jpg
> ...



It was 100 ISO.  I used auto-bracketing on the D5100, and chose the AE2.0 option. I realize there is absolutely no detail on the fire. But the fire was moving, so, what would you propose I do to get a better shot? Taking your inputs, I will try again tonight and will update here again.


----------



## marktobin (Jan 7, 2014)

And, if it's not obvious from the picture , the shot was taken indoors under low lighting..


----------



## weags77 (Jan 7, 2014)

marktobin said:


> It was 100 ISO.  I used auto-bracketing on the D5100, and chose the AE2.0 option. I realize there is absolutely no detail on the fire. But the fire was moving, so, what would you propose I do to get a better shot? Taking your inputs, I will try again tonight and will update here again.



Well if your ISO was at 100 I would try reprocessing these shots as there shouldn't be much noise at all on originals. Most likely a result of over processing them. Also depends on what you are going for here. Are you going for the "HDR look " or are you using HDR to get the full dynamic range of the scene ?


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 7, 2014)

Were these shot as Jpeg's or RAW files?  I've found that Jpeg's... SUCK, for HDR.  The limited amount of light information in a Jpeg makes HDR's seem grainy and shoddy, and have always found better results when using RAW files.  I also have a feeling that you were shooting too slowly to "stop" the motion of the fire.  What were your settings on the three images?  You want to make sure that your +2EV image is PERFECT for the fire, and then you'll be golden.  As it stands it looks like your +2EV was still a little over-exposed.  I recommend shooting in RAW, and full manual.  That way you can set your center exposure to get the best results. 

Jake


----------

